# Once upon a time, 'Lo was shaggy.



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't like posting threads to close together normally, but Louise was wondering if 'Lo was ever fuzzy so I thought I should post some picts. But I didn't want to hijack Susan's thread.

Notice her lack of ticking, it took a while to break through the fur, thought the ticking on her legs is already there. 

Baby girl on one of her first walks.








Park trip, tired out after playing with some kids.








Tugofwar with her Da.








Beach trip.








Trimmed to about a half inch, around four months.








Longest she's ever been all over as a adult.
















She was starting to look fat from most angles because of the fluff. 









Just for the cute factor. 








And I stumbled across a dyed pic, I loved her in purple.








Bared fangs!








Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the blue nails! Looks like she's always had a short clipped face. Did you clip that right from puppy age? I assume it's because you like the poodle look best.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Ennierda! I love 'Lo! It's like you can tell her personality from just looking at her pictures. Mind you, now I've said that, I think it is the same with all the dogs on here- maybe it's a cockapoo thing? Anyway, she always looks very happy and content. And she's clearly a beautiful dog, whether shaggy or clipped!

I was going to ask the same about her face. Rosie's face is changing as she grows, which I think is because of the hair getting longer. She keeps reminding me of my aunt's old Irish Wolfhound (a ridiculous comparison, I know, but it's just the face!).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab pics .. her coat looks similar to Mables x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! cute pics! I think it's funny you said she looks fat....lady looks cubby or at least that she would weigh lots....but then you get that dog wet and she is the skinniest little thing! 
I really love your pics! she always looks so happy...and it is neat to see a different way to groom them...you do this all yourself?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've read your other post now, so I see Lo's face has always been shaved. And it was really interesting to hear your thoughts on how she looks. I love that they're all one 'breed' but so, so different.

Amanda - I still can't get over how skinny our dogs are when wet. Every time I see a photo on here it amazes me! The funniest thing is that Rosie thinks she actually is a big dog. When she was play fighting the rottie/american bulldog cross at the puppy party, I felt like explaining to her that it is ALL FLUFF!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I've read your other post now, so I see Lo's face has always been shaved. And it was really interesting to hear your thoughts on how she looks. I love that they're all one 'breed' but so, so different.
> 
> Amanda - I still can't get over how skinny our dogs are when wet. Every time I see a photo on here it amazes me! The funniest thing is that Rosie thinks she actually is a big dog. When she was play fighting the rottie/american bulldog cross at the puppy party, I felt like explaining to her that it is ALL FLUFF!!!


LOL!!! I wonder if big dog mentality is a cockapoo trate!!! they only dog lady ever realized she was smaller than was a great dane!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww I really like her fluffy 
Louise, I think you're right. They think they're tough stuff even when they are so not ahaha


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Love the blue nails! Looks like she's always had a short clipped face. Did you clip that right from puppy age? I assume it's because you like the poodle look best.


Just don't tell D you saw his panted nails, he was quite horrified when I made him stay to get them! (you could really tell I had wanted a girl, the poor boy often had girly things done to him) I love short faces, I really can't imagine longer muzzle on my kids, and wouldn't want to either lol.


> maybe it's a cockapoo thing? Rosie's face is changing as she grows, which I think is because of the hair getting longer. She keeps reminding me of my aunt's old Irish Wolfhound


 I think your better able to 'read' emotions on dogs -or people!- that you know, once you get to understands (assuming it's different physically) a breed better, then you can easier put emotion on it's actions. 'Lo goes through a face change every week, her white gets more prominent, her whiskers pop out far, and her cheeks appear to get much larger! her hair tends to fluff instead of laying flat, so every fraction she grows makes her look fat faced lol. 


> Fab pics .. her coat looks similar to Mables x


I noticed that in the last pics you posted, their coats do look very similar. In my climate though, I think 'Lo would pass out from the heat if she was that fluffy in anything but the dead of winter!


> lady looks cubby or at least that she would weigh lots....but then you get that dog wet and she is the skinniest little thing! ... you do this all yourself?


'Lo has no fluff to shrink, but D does, and I agree it's like they loose a pound or three every time they get wet lol. I do groom them myself. I started when I got D (three years ago) I got some help from my sisters (both groomers, my wrists keep my from grooming to much though) but mostly they left me alone to figure it out and scream when I messed up lol. (I HATE topknots so much, it was my worst point, and it _always _ looked stupid.) But I've gotten pretty good at it, and really enjoy it now. 


> Aww I really like her fluffy


Maybe one day I'll try growing her out again, I do admit she was cute! 


If you all think cockapoos have a big dog mentality, you really need to see a schnauzer, they truly believe they rule the world to a ridiculous degree. It's a huge trait in terriers! 'Lo hates (in the case of labs) is scared (most every other breed) of larger dogs, so no big dog mentality here lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol!! I had a mini schnauzer growing up...he was a pushover.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thought I'd show you her face as a baby, she didn't get trimmed tell about five weeks so did have some fur on her lol. Not really enough to count I'm sure, but I have nothing better.




































And just in case you all were starting to believe she was a sweet, gentle little baby. She wasn't.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You were quite lucky Amanda! we've groomed dozens of them, and never ever had one that wasn't very confident and bossy. Even young pups, we've had in quite a few and there all the same around here at least.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!!!! she is such a beautie omg so cute!!!!
and a little chomper too! hahah

Yah Barkley was his own kind of dog...more human than dog, afraid of things he didn't know but chewed on EVERYTHING!!


'Lo has such and expressive face...awww love her.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Amanda.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats exactly what i was thinking she looks a little sweetheart ... almost makesme broody lol . have taken an inch off Mables back as it was getting a bit frizzy and its got a bit warmer here thats as much as she'd tolerate i think it will be a work in progress x


----------

